# Save The Horses of Coyote Canyon.



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

All i can say is..........GORGEOUS!!!
Wonderful job. It made my teer up


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

You know you don't hear about the well I guess wild horses in Canada.. but their everywhere here in Saskatchewan. They just belong to the native americans. Where I live there is at least 500 wild horses on the reserves.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

beautiful video.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

That was an awesome video thanks for sharing. If there were ever an animal that needed rescued it is the wild mustang. They are a symbol of free spirit and grace. Many look down upon them and think they should be destroyed which is disheartening because it's that attitude that has forced so many creatures into extinction. Even if you don't like mustangs as a breed of horse and would never own one they have a right to live and we should do whatever we can to protect them


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

That video really moved me. -cries- So sad...I really hope the just leave those wild horses alone


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

btw, what is the music called??


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

That Song was on the first Pure Moods CD! I think it's by Enya. My husband says its called "Amadeus" or something like that 

Nice slideshow, i hope to get a BLM mustang one day. I've come close to getting one twice.. but they were owned by private owners (they had the titles though, so they could sell). I want to go to an auction though and get one that way =) Sorta enjoy the journey of working with a wild horse, not pick up where someone else has left off ^^


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I couldn't find it on google


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

what a beautiful video! the song is perfect for it... I hope many people watch this video


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I love that song as soon as I heard it I'm sold lol!!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I keep coming back to watch it again


----------

